# home insurance



## old school (Nov 16, 2007)

Can anyone give me the name of a good agent to get home insurance through.
Gulfside Insurance got me a good rate, but they tolsd the insurance company the house was my main residents, but it is not. I did not know they did this until I get a canclelation notice from the insurance compay. When I called Gulfside they said it was three months before the insurance would repire, and they would find another company and call me before it expired. They did not call or find another insurance company, and I just now remembered I have no insurance on my house as of 5-15. Thanks a lot Gulfside. You are more than welcom to reply to this post. 
Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

The best I found other than dan by far is Harris insurance in FWB. All rates went up a ton in the last year. I have universal p&c for my rentals.
Dan give me a call tomorrow please. I need quotes for car, life and general liability. 305-587-9010


----------

